# Qabc 2011 Results



## Ross (18/9/11)

Brewers,

The results are up on our website

A big thanks to all that helped, espacially those that gave up a 2nd weekend to come down & help. 

263 entries - Congrats to the winners & all who took part, the quality of the beers just keeps on improving each year.... Bring on the Nats.... :beer: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (18/9/11)

Well done to all the entrants and winners!
I enjoyed the judging immensely. 
The range of beers in the specialty class was amazing, and a lot of fun to judge!
The Christmas Spiced beer was :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (18/9/11)

There were some awesome beers in this years comp. Wow, that Belgian dubbel/trippel section was seriously contested from what I could see, congrats to Liam, Ross and all concerned. Must organise a lift next time so I can sample a few after judging. 
BOS was the dogs bollocks.


----------



## NickB (18/9/11)

Well done to all winners and place-getters. Stoked with a second in Stout behind Campbell. Got in the top 5 of a couple of other categories as well.

Cheers!


----------



## stillscottish (18/9/11)

I'm pretty pleased with the win.

But...... That's the first time I've brewed a beer specifically to tick all the boxes in a comp rather than just chucking in a couple of bottles of whatever's on tap.
Next thing I'll be coming along to BABBS h34r:


----------



## NickB (18/9/11)

You definitely should stick to your 7%+ beers next year. I got first in this category last year, and now I'm sliding back down....


----------



## The Scientist (18/9/11)

Great to see the results come out so quickly after judging today. Thanks to all who helped out with judging / stewarding and general admin. From what I tasted over the comp, QLD is in a good position to do well in the Nats.

Congrats to all who have entered, I didn't hear of many bad beers all day and on the most part the level of entries was very high.

Totally stoked over taking out Champ beer and earning my first gold ranking. Hail the all powerful Belgian Dark Strong :icon_drunk: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## argon (18/9/11)

Well done to all the brewers who entered. Clearly a good standard has been set. 

A big thankyou to all involved in organising, stewarding and judging... will do my best to help out next year :icon_cheers: 

Very pleased with 4 medals and 2 going through to Nats... especially the American Amber in specialty class h34r: The first step in the campaign to bring back the style! Not sure what happened with my American Brown though... :icon_vomit: looks like my premonition was fulfilled









....and as a total shameless plug the American IPA will be on tap at the Archive starting tomorrow!


----------



## Florian (18/9/11)

Very stoked and happy with the results. Having entered the first time into QABC I was hoping for one or two third places, I would have never thought that I end up third in champion brewer behind Ross and Liam. 10 medals out of 13 entries, four of them going through to Nats and even a first place in there. Just stoked!

Thanks to all the judges, stewards and organisers, I will be there next year to help out. 
Congrats to everyone who has entered, regardless of ranking, seems to be a great comp to be part of.

Now I just have to figure out how this Nats thing works... h34r:


----------



## browndog (18/9/11)

Congrats to Bachuss Brewing for taking out an amatuer competition. What a **** up. Heads shoud roll from this.

-BD

I wish to make it known that I had I had nothing to do with the organisation of this with this competition, I believe there is a line here that has been crossed and spat on.

edit spllin


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

I am totally disgusted that Ross has won Champion Brewer with Fresh Wort Kits from his own company. That is not *amateur* brewing, that is commercial brewing. I call for Ross' entries to therefore be disqualified.

Regardless whether you support FWKs in the competition, as the proprietor of the company that manufactures them, that is not amateur brewing by Ross on any level.


----------



## Howlingdog (19/9/11)

"D3. Amateur brews. The competition is restricted to amateur brews, that is to beers that have not been brewed on premises licensed as a commercial brewery. Beers produced from extract kits and wort kits and Brew-On-Premises beers are allowed as they not considered to be commercially brewed. Entries must be submitted under the brewer's name(s)."

Then you should advocate to have the AABC rules changed if you want to exclude Cans and FWK. Lobby your State delegates. That is the rule for this year.

HD


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

HowlingDog said:


> "D3. Amateur brews. The competition is restricted to amateur brews, that is to beers that have not been brewed on premises licensed as a commercial brewery. Beers produced from extract kits and wort kits and Brew-On-Premises beers are allowed as they not considered to be commercially brewed. Entries must be submitted under the brewer's name(s)."
> 
> Then you should advocate to have the AABC rules changed if you want to exclude Cans and FWK. Lobby your State delegates. That is the rule for this year.
> 
> HD


It is a totally different kettle of fish for the commercial owner of the commercial entity that manufactures the FWKs to enter. He is a commercial brewer, and he has brewed the FWKs commercially. Whether FWKs are allowed or not is not at issue here. What is at issue is whether Ross' entries can be considered amateur. It is my assertion that they cannot, and therefore should be disqualified.


----------



## Ross (19/9/11)

As this has been taken to the public forum, I'll copy in my email made to our club members as soon as i read Tony's email this morning.

"BABBS members

This is a very hard one for me to make defence of, because even though FWKs are allowed, Im dead set against ANY kits being allowed in competition. This is something that has already been discussed at length at National level amongst committee members of the AABC where I was out voted 9 to 1 in favour of allowing kits. This is something that I still feel strongly about & will continue to campaign for. Therefore my response to Tonys email is very easy for me....

Brewers, Ive withdrawn all my entries from the QABC & have asked for them to be struck off the record. My friendship with Tony & my passion & commitment to BABBS means far more to me than a few trophys. I totally respect Tony for standing by his principals & really hope I have not damaged my relationship with a true friend or caused any lasting conflict within the club. 

Tony, in the light of a new day please reconsider your position with BABBS. There is honestly no bad blood, Im still very excited about next years trip & I couldnt think of anyone Id rather be going with. It would be a huge loss to the club if you resigned & I truly hope you stay.

Finally, my unreserved apologies to BABBS, it was not my intention to cause upset & hope I can make good any harm Ive caused.

Ross"


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/11)

Yup Tony, hard cold light of day - come on back mate. One point I would have to make is that the brews in question don't have "kit" ticked on the results list - but this may not be the brewers' fault, the results were compiled and published commendably quickly so maybe this was overlooked. 

The other point is that if every brewer put in so many brews the comp would fall apart instantly as there would not be enough people to give of their time and effort to run the show. I'm as guilty as most as one year I put in 12. However - (edit: besides the question of kits) - I'd be really happy to see things scaled back to the same as BABBS - six entries max.

This would ensure that only the best quality efforts are submitted and not just whatever is lying around to make up the numbers for a carpet bombing exercise. And I'm sure that would not affect QLD's performance in the Nats - possibly the opposite. 

:icon_offtopic: Speaks volumes for Ross's commercial FWKs :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

Ross,

That was a gentlemanly thing to have done and I think it shows that you can do the right thing when you want to.

As for taking it to the public forum, it is a subject that needs to be resolved for all competitions, so the public forum is really where the discussion needs to take place. Hopefully this will act as a catalyst for further debate, which I suspect, was your intention in the first place, given your quite vocal stance against kits of any form in competitions.

-Bonj



Ross said:


> As this has been taken to the public forum, I'll copy in my email made to our club members as soon as i read Tony's email this morning.
> 
> "BABBS members
> 
> ...



edit: tag fail


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

Bonj said:


> It is a totally different kettle of fish for the commercial owner of the commercial entity that manufactures the FWKs to enter. He is a commercial brewer, and he has brewed the FWKs commercially. Whether FWKs are allowed or not is not at issue here. What is at issue is whether Ross' entries can be considered amateur. It is my assertion that they cannot, and therefore should be disqualified.


Actually I don't agree. 
Ross made the beers from a FWK. 
The fact that he, or in fact his company, made the FWK in the first place is immaterial in my book. As long as the rules allow them, which I don't think they should, then he can enter them. 
Ross has stated many times that he thinks they should be excluded but he was the only one to vote that way on the AABC. 

However, it is a moot point as he has disqualified himself. 

@Bribie. 
The kit column is a hangover from us using the same program as from Babbs, as there is not 'kit' trophy or element there is no requirement to tick or write kit anywhere on the QABC entry.


----------



## Howlingdog (19/9/11)

icon_offtopic.gif Speaks volumes for Ross's commercial FWKs icon_cheers.gif

Bill Foley you brew good wort!

HD


----------



## Howlingdog (19/9/11)

icon_offtopic.gif Speaks volumes for Ross's commercial FWKs icon_cheers.gif

Bill Foley you brew good wort!

HD


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Actually I don't agree.
> Ross made the beers from a FWK.
> The fact that he, or in fact his company, made the FWK in the first place is immaterial in my book. As long as the rules allow them, which I don't think they should, then he can enter them.
> Ross has stated many times that he thinks they should be excluded but he was the only one to vote that way on the AABC.
> ...


moot as it may be, it is an interesting debate, and I wish to further it for my better understanding of your points.

Let's give a hypothetical:

Mr Bob Bobson, is a commercial brewer at Bob Brewery. During a brewday, he collects 20L of wort from the kettle and takes it home to ferment. Is this a homebrewed or commercially brewed beer? It is my assertion that this is still a commercially brewed beer, not just because it was brewed for commercial purposes by the brewer himself, but also because it was not an amateur endeavour. 

The rules state that brew on premises are allowed in the competition. Now, given that there are such establishments that allow one to formulate one's own recipe and take a heavy involvement in the actual brewing process, one might suggest that this rule is a fair one. However, if the proprietor of such an establishment enters beers made with kits produced for commercial distribution, I assert that that doesn't satisfy the amateur component of the competition, and as such shouldn't be allowed.

I am very interested to hear your thoughts on the hypothetical, whether that changes your view on Ross' QABC entries, and why or why not.


----------



## Ross (19/9/11)

Bonj said:


> moot as it may be, it is an interesting debate, and I wish to further it for my better understanding of your points.
> 
> Let's give a hypothetical:
> 
> Mr Bob Bobson, is a commercial brewer at Bob Brewery. During a brewday, he collects 20L of wort from the kettle and takes it home to ferment. Is this a homebrewed or commercially brewed beer? It is my assertion that this is still a commercially brewed beer, not just because it was brewed for commercial purposes by the brewer himself, but also because it was not an amateur endeavour.



Exacactly the same argument I put to the AABC delegates & not one of them agreed with me! Under the AABC rules the head brewer at Feral may take home the gold medal winning Hophog wort, ferment it out & enter in the amateur comp. Whether you agree, like it or not, they are the current rules. 

Anyway, please start a new thread if you wish to discuss the rules of the AABC, as it's no longer relevant to this thread & would be good to see it discused as a general debate.

Cheers Ross

P.S. congrats again to all the place getters, make sure you get all your qualifying entries into the nationals.


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

Bonj said:


> moot as it may be, it is an interesting debate, and I wish to further it for my better understanding of your points.
> 
> Let's give a hypothetical:
> 
> ...


It comes down to the amateur vs commercial debate. My opinion is that it doesn't matter what you do for a living, you should be allowed to enter. So just because Ross is a commercial brewer he should be allowed to enter beers. 

I believe that your first hypothetical is essentially what a FWK kit is. 20L of wort taking directly from a commercial brewery. 
Whether it is packaged for a while and purchased by someone or taken straight home in a cube is by the by to me. 
As such I believe they should be excluded from the competition. That is my firm opinion.
However, the rules state that they aren't. 
I believe Ross's beers should never have been allowed, but the current rules don't prevent them as I see it. 

As to the 2nd most brew on premise don't really have people taking an active involvement. Most people barely turn up except to bottle/keg and the work is done by the staff. I believe they should also be excluded. 
But that's also a finished beer brewed on premise, as opposed to a FWK, which in this case was produced at a premise that happens to be both a brew on premise and a commercial brewery. 

I think any beer that is made using pre-hopped extract, be it FWK or kit, should be excluded from the competition, or at least the prizes. 
Ditto where the beer itself is made on commercial premise. 

Extract beers made using unhopped extract should be allowed.


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

Ross said:


> Anyway, please start a new thread if you wish to discuss the rules of the AABC, as it's no longer relevant to this thread & would be good to see it discused as a general debate.


New thread started here.


----------



## yum beer (19/9/11)

I am outside of Qld and as such dont give a rats who wins,,,,

but its seems to me that if Ross is the one making the FWK(commercially) and selling them commercially then he ISNT an amateur brewer...simple.

Also, correct me if Im wrong but is Craftbrewer a sponsor...if so surely this prevents Ross from entering....it does for any other comp of any kind.


Gotta say though it clearly shows that Ross's FWK's are certainly worth the purchase price. but making one of these makes you a fermenter not a brewer..

Nothing personal Ross, if the rules allow you to enter good on ya', but maybe they need to be looked at for the sake of parity.


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

yum beer said:


> but its seems to me that if Ross is the one making the FWK(commercially) and selling them commercially then he ISNT an amateur brewer...simple.


But the rules don't prevent professional brewers from entering. And in my opinion nor should they. 

Ross, and I can think of at least one other on here who also fits this description, is an excellent homebrewer, who happens to work at/run a brewery. 
They should not in anyway be prevented from entering in my opinion. It's a question of how they make the beer in my book, not what they happen to do for a living...


----------



## argon (19/9/11)

I fully support Ross' entries of FWKs into the QABC. 


Have a real think about it in context of his position in regards to AABC. Carpet bombing for the right reasons - proactive change.


I was initially taken aback by the Ross' results in the QABC and somewhat felt that it wasn't the right thing to do, regardless of his position for not supporting the entry of FWKs in competition. I thought it may have unfairly impacted on the other entrants.

However, upon reflection and having a better handle on Ross' position in regards to the AABC committee, it feels as if this is the only way the discussion is going to take place amongst the brewing community. 22 entries is clearly carpet-bombing and in my opinion, it's clear to see that a statement is being made. Especially considering that for anyone who has actually seen the Bachus Brewery in action producing wort, could hardly attribute Ross with anything more than supervision.  


So my position is that i support what Ross has done (on purpose or not, i'm not sure <_< ). The issue has certainly been highlighted and it's good to see that robust debate coming forth.

Edit: added stuff


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/9/11)

Congrats to all the winners, and I do mean ALL, obviously well deserved . And I think it's a travesty that Ross feels he has to surrender his placings, he entered within the rules and fully deserves his place as Champion Brewer, I take my hat off to you Ross, your a true gentleman.

Andrew


----------



## spaced (19/9/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Congrats to all the winners, and I do mean ALL, obviously well deserved . And I think it's a travesty that Ross feels he has to surrender his placings, he entered within the rules and fully deserves his place as Champion Brewer, I take my hat off to you Ross, your a true gentleman.
> 
> Andrew




#This

It's within the rules, he won fair and square. Take up the issue with the rule, not with the brewer.


----------



## yum beer (19/9/11)

bconnery said:


> But the rules don't prevent professional brewers from entering. And in my opinion nor should they.



so your happy for Little Creatures, Murrays, Four Pines, I could go on...to enter 'amatuer' brew comps.

There are comps for commercial beer....lets keep them there.


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

spaced said:


> #This
> 
> It's within the rules, he won fair and square. Take up the issue with the rule, not with the brewer.


The specific issue that I raised was that as the proprietor of the commercial brewery that produced the kits, it is not amateur brewing. The issue is with the application of the rules, or the interpretation of the rules, not with Ross himself.

Ross have proven on a number of occasions that as an amateur brewer, he is very accomplished and has taken out the QABC before. However, I do not think that his entry of his own commercial FWKs falls within the interpretation of the rules. Given that we do not have an AABC judiciary to make those interpretations, I feel it is up to the community to make a decision.

Ross has decided to make the decision himself, and I believe it was the right one.


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

yum beer said:


> so your happy for Little Creatures, Murrays, Four Pines, I could go on...to enter 'amatuer' brew comps.
> 
> There are comps for commercial beer....lets keep them there.


Yes. If the brewer from that company makes the beer at home.
I don't think they should be able to enter a bottle of Little Creatures off the bottling line into a comp. That's not what I am talking about. 

But if the brewer goes home and makes a cracking American Pale Ale then I don't see why they shouldn't be able to enter.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/11)

Does TB enter comps I wonder? What about the forklift driver at XXXX ? (who knows, there may be a couple who brew at home)


----------



## yum beer (19/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Yes. If the brewer from that company makes the beer at home.
> I don't think they should be able to enter a bottle of Little Creatures off the bottling line into a comp. That's not what I am talking about.
> 
> But if the brewer goes home and makes a cracking American Pale Ale then I don't see why they shouldn't be able to enter.



if he goes home and creates from scratch the same as the rest of us...no problem.

Its hard to compete with a FWK brewed on top quality COMMERCIAL equipment....great for brewing and drinking at home...but stretching the definition of brewing I think.


----------



## winkle (19/9/11)

The Scientist said:


> Great to see the results come out so quickly after judging today. Thanks to all who helped out with judging / stewarding and general admin. From what I tasted over the comp, QLD is in a good position to do well in the Nats.
> 
> Congrats to all who have entered, I didn't hear of many bad beers all day and on the most part the level of entries was very high.
> 
> ...



I wish that I'd had more than just a sniff+sip of that one Liam. 
I'd encourage anyone who enters comps to participate in the judging/stewarding process - I know I took away some big hints on how to improve the chances of my IPAs in competitions from yesterday (ie; where I was going not to style).
Florian did extremely well for a guy who has only been brewing for a while, although I shouldn't have been surprised after swilling his dunkel last week :icon_cheers:


----------



## mahonya1 (19/9/11)

Does this mean if Ross finished in the top 3, then 4th place now gets a 3rd??


----------



## winkle (19/9/11)

Mahony said:


> Does this mean if Ross finished in the top 3, then 4th place now gets a 3rd??



Give the lads a bit of time and all will be sorted.


----------



## stillscottish (19/9/11)

I would say this is a very clever move by Ross. In one fell swoop he's highlighting an obvious anomaly in the rules and also garnering publicity for his range of FWK's.


----------



## lock (19/9/11)

bconnery said:


> The Christmas Spiced beer was :icon_drool2:




Glad you liked it. It was brewed using the Dobel Dobel mash technique outlined by Randy Mosher in Radical Brewing. Each member of PUBS got a couple of bottles for Xmas. Join up and there may even be 1 or 2 left to hand out to new members :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

lock said:


> Glad you liked it. It was brewed using the Dobel Dobel mash technique outlined by Randy Mosher in Radical Brewing. Each member of PUBS got a couple of bottles for Xmas. Join up and there may even be 1 or 2 left to hand out to new members :icon_cheers:


Sorry, but I'm no club whore like BribieG  I'm a one club man (plus I live about 5 minutes drive from where Babbs meets ...)
I'll take a bottle as a post bribe for giving you such a good score though?  

Seriously though, top notch beer that stood out in a whole class of good beers.


----------



## VBisGod (19/9/11)

stillscottish said:


> I would say this is a very clever move by Ross. In one fell swoop he's highlighting an obvious anomaly in the rules and also garnering publicity for his range of FWK's.



Whats the anomaly?
Ross brews beer on commercial gear. Ross gets his back up because he was out voted 8-1. Ross carpet bombs and severely damages the integrity of QABC2011. In a months time no one will give a flying f### about Ross`s so called crusade, the rules wont change and brewers will still enter competitions without worrying about what others are brewing.


----------



## Cocko (19/9/11)

So, I can cube a beer, then ferment later and enter it?

Is that not what Ross has done? Or it restricted to 'brewing equipment' now?

Hmm..


----------



## Fourstar (19/9/11)

Ok im just putting this out there for people to view at their own leisure.

Some things i have noticed from the stats:

Look at the average score
Look at the scores of some of beers that placed
Look at the strike rate for a place

Does this appear out of the ordinary for an amateur brewer who is a seasoned competition entrant, that brews great beer that has seriously 'bombed' all categories?

Personally, i dont think it does. FWK, cubed beer, i couldnt care less as long as they are fermented 'small batch' im amateur conditions.

Final thaught. If Queensland thinks they will take out the AABC based on some of those lower end scores that placed or were close to placing, you better think again! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (19/9/11)

The amended results are now up... Congrats again to all the place getters.


----------



## the_new_darren (19/9/11)

Hey Ross,

That magmanamous of you Ross to "bow-out". I still think you should take the cudos (and trophies). 

You obviously made some shockers too.....take the good with the bad.

cheers

the_new_darren


----------



## Zizzle (20/9/11)

Conspiracy theory time...

So Ross and Tony are mates. They want to get the QABC rules changed. They have a feeling the current rules are not inline with the majority of the community. But Ross already lost that battle.

Ok, plan B. Ross carpet bombs the comp with FWKs.

Results come in predictably.

Tony fakes a big hissy fit in public.

Discussion opens up, every man and dog has an opinion. Rules more likely to be changed.


Do we really think Tony would have big cry in public about a few medals and risk losing a mate?


----------



## Maple (20/9/11)

I think that regardless if this was a pre-planned scenario, or all by chance (or a mixture of the 2), this is a great thing that has happened.

I have a view on this as well but will not litter this thread with unrelated posts, but did want to mention that what Ross has done in subrogatiing his position, is worthy of a shout out, and a dose of well earned respect! 

Also a shout out to Browndog who at least has the nuts to voice a stance in the first place - not just whisper crap, but put it out there. Well done Tony! you have opened the door for others to have a say.

Good luck to all the Qld'ers at the Nats - Can't wait for you guys to hold the Nationals up there - count me in for that!

Maple - southern support unit


----------



## stux (20/9/11)

The important thing is what it says about No Chill beer brewing


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/11)

lock said:


> Glad you liked it. It was brewed using the Dobel Dobel mash technique outlined by Randy Mosher in Radical Brewing. Each member of PUBS got a couple of bottles for Xmas. Join up and there may even be 1 or 2 left to hand out to new members :icon_cheers:



Hey Lockie, well done - I've got mine in the cupboard for Xmas. And did PUBS do well or did it do well - and Graeme beat Lyall with a German Pils -  - I'll remind Lyall of that when I'm down at his place sitting in on his "club keg" brew tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Batz (20/9/11)

Ross said:


> The amended results are now up... Congrats again to all the place getters.




Congrats to you as well mate :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## yardy (20/9/11)

medal or not, that Schwarzbier is a winner Rossco :icon_chickcheers: 














probably as good as mine :icon_cheers:


----------



## lock (20/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Hey Lockie, well done - I've got mine in the cupboard for Xmas. And did PUBS do well or did it do well - and Graeme beat Lyall with a German Pils -  - I'll remind Lyall of that when I'm down at his place sitting in on his "club keg" brew tomorrow :lol:



Pity I have to work tomorrow. Maybe I can kiss the wife and kids goodbye as usual in the morning then walk over to Lyalls  

For our size I reckon PUBS did pretty well. It confirms my half drunk thoughts at the meetings, there are guys at the club making some really decent beers. I must admit that I've learnt a hell of a lot from my involvement in the club.


----------



## Janelle Kerr (21/9/11)

To add to this discussion, the kit still relies on how it is made by the brewer.
In Ross's defence, in the other state comp, the beer is judged hot. The theory behind it being that most beer tastes good cold. 
Taking into consideration that it has become a much smaller comp in the last few years.....
Ross won 4 out of 10 classes (and it was beautiful beer too I might add), the rest was shared between PUBS and the LABG. The Champion and Reserve Champions were myself and Jeff from PUBS. Ross obviously won Champion Brewer for 2011.
My beer however did terribly in the QABC comp, but I have brewed this year to the QAAWBG Schedule. Also, the judging temp makes a difference with the judging styles, as the judges inform me.
I think I was more excited about my beer beating Ross's than getting Champion Beer!! It was not the result that anyone expected.
I will however be brewing this year with that comp in mind also, and will have a better crack next year. 
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bconnery (22/9/11)

QLD Entrants. 
Entrants who placed and do not intend to enter in that category please contact the QABC ASAP as the rules allow the state to fill three entries for each category so the next highest scorer may be invited if the organisers decide to do so.

Placegetters are also reminded that "If the original beer is no longer available, entrants may submit a different beer in the same style or a different style in that category." as per the AABC rules.


----------



## mahonya1 (4/10/11)

bconnery said:


> QLD Entrants.
> Entrants who placed and do not intend to enter in that category please contact the QABC ASAP as the rules allow the state to fill three entries for each category so the next highest scorer may be invited if the organisers decide to do so.
> 
> Placegetters are also reminded that "If the original beer is no longer available, entrants may submit a different beer in the same style or a different style in that category." as per the AABC rules.




Has anyone recieved the feedback/results sheets? If so, email or post?

Was hoping to see them before sending down beers to Adelaide.


----------



## mike_hifi (13/10/11)

Mahony said:


> Has anyone recieved the feedback/results sheets? If so, email or post?
> 
> Was hoping to see them before sending down beers to Adelaide.



I'll second that question about results sheets/medals. For those of us not in clubs, this is the only chance we get for constructive feedback.

Oh, and I reckon there should be special prizes for brewers who are not members of clubs!!! 



Mike Loxley 

QABC 2011: 2 Silvers and a Bronze


----------



## browndog (13/10/11)

mike_hifi said:


> I'll second that question about results sheets/medals. For those of us not in clubs, this is the only chance we get for constructive feedback.
> 
> Oh, and I reckon there should be special prizes for brewers who are not members of clubs!!!
> 
> ...



Mike, I believe we had a problem with the post mate, you should have them soon.


----------



## mike_hifi (14/10/11)

browndog said:


> Mike, I believe we had a problem with the post mate, you should have them soon.




No problem Tony, I'll look out for it!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## sim (14/10/11)

mike_hifi said:


> Oh, and I reckon there should be special prizes for brewers who are not members of clubs!!!



or just join a club, thus make better beer, and so win more prizes :lol: 


sim


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/10/11)

sim said:


> or just join a club, thus make better beer, and so win more prizes :lol:
> 
> 
> sim



Can't agree with that sorry.


----------



## sim (15/10/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Can't agree with that sorry.



well thats alright, was meant in jest. 

more seriously though, AHB is a brew club of sorts, plenty of help and experience to be found here. Pity you cant download someone elses beer and taste it then and there.


sim


----------



## bonj (15/10/11)

sim said:


> Pity you cant download someone elses beer and taste it then and there.


Tele-beer-onics


----------



## sim (15/10/11)

and that works for dial-up yeah?


----------



## bonj (15/10/11)

sim said:


> and that works for dial-up yeah?


Technically, yeah.... but by the time your glass is full, it's already gone flat.


----------



## mahonya1 (18/10/11)

browndog said:


> Mike, I believe we had a problem with the post mate, you should have them soon.




Got the feedback in the post today. Some useful comments and excellent feedback. Thanks guys. And I must apologies to the guys judging my ESB - sorry for sending in a rotten one!


----------



## argon (18/10/11)

Mahony said:


> Got the feedback in the post today. Some useful comments and excellent feedback. Thanks guys. And I must apologies to the guys judging my ESB - sorry for sending in a rotten one!


At least you weren't like me and got 9 points for an ABA <_<


----------



## RdeVjun (18/10/11)

Mahony said:


> Got the feedback in the post today. Some useful comments and excellent feedback. Thanks guys.


Hear hear, mine showed up today as well, thanks very much QABC team. :beer: 
I knew it was coming but still quite pleasing and informative to go through the individual scoresheets. Even though there were a few with faults evident, for them there was also valuable feedback regarding the positive aspects/ style tickers of each beer, regardless of the flaws. Sometimes, when a fault was evident (eg. diacetyl in a lager) in the past there was not much else other than negative comments. So, to the judges, well done and thank you. :icon_cheers: 
My kitchen and bag can take a bow- five medals out of eight submitted and a second place (silver), not to mention there was even a neat prize for the latter. B)


----------



## RdeVjun (18/10/11)

argon said:


> At least you weren't like me and got 9 points for an ABA <_<


Yeah, a couple of surprises with mine too argon, eg. my FES was a gusher. Every other bottle I've opened (the whole batch was bottled) was lowly carbonated, plus I degassed them all (I know, an old- fashioned sticker for following the rules!). Apart from random bottle infection or a never- before- encountered bulk priming SNAFU how does that happen, I just don't know. :blink:


----------



## mahonya1 (18/10/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Yeah, a couple of surprises with mine too argon, eg. my FES was a gusher. Every other bottle I've opened (the whole batch was bottled) was lowly carbonated, plus I degassed them all (I know, an old- fashioned sticker for following the rules!). Apart from random bottle infection or a never- before- encountered bulk priming SNAFU how does that happen, I just don't know. :blink:




yeah my ESB was my lowest score with 15. Thought it was going to be up there as my highest. All other bottles tasted good, must have just been a bad bottle.


----------



## argon (18/10/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Yeah, a couple of surprises with mine too argon, eg. my FES was a gusher. Every other bottle I've opened (the whole batch was bottled) was lowly carbonated, plus I degassed them all (I know, an old- fashioned sticker for following the rules!). Apart from random bottle infection or a never- before- encountered bulk priming SNAFU how does that happen, I just don't know. :blink:


Who knows right?... i'm sure there must have been something up. The guys doing the judging are the most steadfast of character afterall  Hopefully the results are in the mailbox when i get home and i can see what's going on. Will bring some "Niner Brown" to BABBs for some gawd-awful sampling.


----------



## RdeVjun (18/10/11)

argon said:


> Will bring some "Niner Brown" to BABBs for some gawd-awful sampling.


Let's make the last BABBs meet of the year a truly memorable one!  
I'm rather looking forward to some decent decocted lagers too! :icon_drool2:


----------



## browndog (18/10/11)

argon said:


> Who knows right?... i'm sure there must have been something up. The guys doing the judging are the most steadfast of character afterall  Hopefully the results are in the mailbox when i get home and i can see what's going on. Will bring some "Niner Brown" to BABBs for some gawd-awful sampling.




Out of all the styles I've brewed for competitions American Brown Ales were the most inconsistant as far as the judging goes, one year the beer was too big, the next too hoppy, the next not hoppy enough, that is when I gave away entering them in comps. The style guide is very ambiguous on ABAs . Make sure I get to taste that Niner Brown mate.
-BD


----------



## stl (18/10/11)

Just got my results in the mail... Thanks to the judges and stewards and all involved...

There were some good comments in there... including from browndog, whose profession of love, I presume, must have come before sampling Liam's Belgian Dark Strong which topped mine. I'll still post the recipe for you ;-)

Edit: Here it is.. in the recipeDB


----------



## winkle (18/10/11)

stl said:


> Just got my results in the mail... Thanks to the judges and stewards and all involved...
> 
> There were some good comments in there... including from browndog, whose profession of love, I presume, must have come before sampling Liam's Belgian Dark Strong which topped mine. I'll still post the recipe for you ;-)



You should have read what he wrote on Liam's :lol:


----------



## browndog (18/10/11)

stl said:


> Just got my results in the mail... Thanks to the judges and stewards and all involved...
> 
> There were some good comments in there... including from browndog, whose profession of love, I presume, must have come before sampling Liam's Belgian Dark Strong which topped mine. I'll still post the recipe for you ;-)
> 
> Edit: Here it is.. in the recipeDB




Thanks for that, yours was a fantastic beer, though I've got to say, strong pain killers and a dozen or so Belgians is baaaaaad mix.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (18/10/11)

stl said:


> Just got my results in the mail... Thanks to the judges and stewards and all involved...
> 
> There were some good comments in there... including from browndog, whose profession of love, I presume, must have come before sampling Liam's Belgian Dark Strong which topped mine. I'll still post the recipe for you ;-)
> 
> Edit: Here it is.. in the recipeDB



Twas a great beer. Well done. And be glad you can't see the comments Liams got.


----------



## stillscottish (20/10/11)

The mail boat to Redcliffe must be a little slow this month. 
Hopefully they'll be in my letter box tomorrow so I can study the judges comments and rebrew in time for the nationals. <_<


----------



## browndog (20/10/11)

stillscottish said:


> The mail boat to Redcliffe must be a little slow this month.
> Hopefully they'll be in my letter box tomorrow so I can study the judges comments and rebrew in time for the nationals. <_<



Don't worry Campbell, Australia post must be on a go-slow or something, I got mine yesterday.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## lock (22/10/11)

stillscottish said:


> The mail boat to Redcliffe must be a little slow this month.



Mustn't grumble and all that but mine must be on the same boat! Petrie is upriver from Redcliffe so let me know when you get yours, then I can time their arrival on the high tide.

I'm almost hoping the AABC results come in before QABC.


----------



## stillscottish (27/10/11)

Still not got mine


----------



## lock (29/10/11)

stillscottish said:


> Still not got mine



nor me. starting to grumble just a little


----------



## winkle (29/10/11)

I got mine yesterday, so they are out there.
Mind you it took Australia Post 2 weeks to deliver a local offer of a free hotel room the 5 km from where it was posted (by which time the offer was void <_< ).


----------



## lock (2/11/11)

Got them today.

Thanks to all concerned, judges, linesman, ballboys etc.


----------



## stillscottish (8/11/11)

Got mine.







Does the superglue come in a separate envelope? <_<


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/12)

Bump: I see on another thread that the date for the Nats hasn't been decided yet. 

I see BABBs is probably first week in July as usual - Any thoughts on when the QABC will be held, roughly? 

I'm brewing my "maturing beers" right now so they'll take care of themselves, but a bit of a time frame would be welcome for planning the young-drinkin' entries.


----------



## Carboy (17/3/12)

Hi Bribie G,

The NATs will be held in Melbourne on Thursday 25 October, immediately before the ANHC.

State/Territory qualifying beers must be in by 13 October.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/12)

So, from BABBs members' point of view there will be a 3 month window to re-brew any beers that did well at BABBs and you think might do well in the Nats, _IF_ they succeed at the QAHB comp. Last year (as 

you can see from the earlier posts) the QABC "washup" ran smack bang into the Nats deadline so there was no chance to rebrew any beers that were criticised in the score sheets. 

So it would be great for the QABC to be held, say, sometime in August. That would be a "sweet spot". Edit: and of course it's not just about BABBs, many of our best brewers such as AndrewQLD etc are country based and might welcome a gap between QABC and Nats. 


As always, glad to put my hand up in whatever capacity I can help, also as a PUBS member, several clubs will be involved this year AFAIK. :beer:


----------



## winkle (17/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> So, from BABBs members' point of view there will be a 3 month window to re-brew any beers that did well at BABBs and you think might do well in the Nats, _IF_ they succeed at the QAHB comp. Last year (as
> 
> you can see from the earlier posts) the QABC "washup" ran smack bang into the Nats deadline so there was no chance to rebrew any beers that were criticised in the score sheets.
> 
> ...



Why haven't you joined the Brisbane Brewing Club yet?  
The more helpers the better :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/12)

winkle said:


> Why haven't you joined the Brisbane Brewing Club yet?
> The more helpers the better :icon_cheers:



Don't they meet in a library with no drinking allowed? :blink: :blink: 

A bit like taking a shower in a raincoat, I would have thought.


----------



## winkle (17/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Don't they meet in a library with no drinking allowed? :blink: :blink:
> 
> A bit like taking a shower in a raincoat, I would have thought.



I got pissed at the one meeting that I went to.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/12)

I will be better organised this year and enter a few as well. Also put my hand up to help steward/judge depending on venue/transport.

Cheers


----------



## Gar (26/3/12)

Sorry if this has been answered but I can't find the info.... are the entries to these comps to be submitted to Craftbrewer?


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/12)

So far, yes. However venue / arrangements haven't been announced yet - but I expect CraftBrewer would kindly offer their premises again this year, even though Ross is no longer Brew Master at BABBs (who until this year have been responsible for running the QABC comp).

Whatever happens I'm sure CB will be a drop off point along with Brewers Choice stores around the suburbs.


----------



## Gar (26/3/12)

Cheers Bribie :icon_cheers:


----------

